
FIFA World Cup - Google.com Has An Easter Egg. Goal - twapi
http://blog.arpitnext.com/2010/06/fifa-world-cup-doodle-on-google.html
======
grey_phoenix
Haha, neat stuff. Thanks for sharing.

